

Ebola hospital statement blaming earlier missed diagnosis on software - jjallen
http://www.texashealth.org/body.cfm?id=1629&action=detail&ref=1871

======
jjallen
"Protocols were followed by both the physician and the nurses. However, we
have identified a flaw in the way the physician and nursing portions of our
electronic health records (EHR) interacted in this specific case. In our
electronic health records, there are separate physician and nursing
workflows."

